# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Ριζική καταπολέμηση της κόκκινης ψείρας

## xXx

διάβαζα ένα pdf (που θα το παραθέσω και εδώ) της versele - laga για το mite-killer  το οποίο νομίζω θα αποτελέσει ριζική λύση στην καταπολέμηση της κόκκινης ψείρας αφού νομίζω ότι δεν τίθεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση θέμα απόκτησης - ανάπτυξης ανοσίας κατά της μεθόδου - προϊόντος!αναφέρει ότι η δράση του στηρίζεται στη χρήση των πυριτικών αλάτων του προϊόντος 3-9 μm μεγέθους, τα οποία έχουν υψηλή απορροφητικότητα όσον αφορά τα λίπη και τα έλαια!τα ακάρεα σέρνονται πάνω στα πυριτικά σωματίδια τα οποία εισχωρούν ανάμεσα στις αρθρώσεις τους και δυσχεραίνουν την κίνησή τους!το προϊόν καταστρέφει την εξωτερική στοιβάδα του δέρματος και του σκληρού στρώματος κεριού, που οδηγεί σε ξήρανση αυτού και θάνατό της ψείρας!τέλος αναφέρει ότι είναι εντελώς ασφαλές για τα πουλιά!

http://www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutritio ... aanwijzing
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=h...ue&chrome=true

----------


## nasososan

Άν όντως δουλεύει ακούγεται καλό!!!! Όμως, αν δεν βγεί και ανεξάρτητη έρευνα,ότι όντως κάνει αυτό που λέει,θα μου επιτρέψεις να κρατάω μικρό καλάθι......

----------


## xXx

ανεξάρτητη πέραν της versele εννοείς?

----------


## nasososan

Ανεξάρτητη είναι πάντα αυτή που δεν γίνεται από τον παρασκευαστή - προωθητή του ελεγχόμενου προϊόντος....

----------


## xXx

αυτό ανέφερα και εγώ...ναι κάθε ένα τέτοιο *+* είναι σαφώς αποδεκτό και επικυρώνει ακόμη καλύτερα την αποτελεσματικότητα ενός προϊόντος

----------


## nasososan

Ακριβώς,γιατί οι ιθαγενείς δεν θαμπώνονται πια με καθρεφτάκια κ χάντρες....

----------


## xXx

εγώ προσωπικά το έχω δοκιμάσει με άριστα αποτελέσματα...όσο για τους ιθαγενείς...υπάρχουνε τόσοι άσχετοι χρήστες προϊόντων και τόσοι άσχετοι έμποροι που επέτρεψέ μου να έχω αντίθετη άποψη

----------


## nasososan

είχες ακάρι;;Ούτε η φυσιολογία,ούτε η φαρμακολογία κ φαρμακοκινητική αναφέρουν τέτοιο πεδίο και τύπο δράσης,εκτός κι αν σκοτώνει τα ακάρεα απλώς όπως τα άλλα,και δηλώνει άλλο τρόπο δράσης...Αν και μου κινεί την περιέργεια,γιατί δεν ψεκάζει με τα πουλιά μέσα,απ'τη στιγμή που λέει ότι μπορείς να τα βάλεις αμέσως μετά τον ψεκασμό.....

----------


## xXx

εγώ με τα πουλιά μέσα ψέκασα απλά προσπάθησα να μην τα ενοχλήσει όσο μπορούσα...το έριξα άμεσα πάνω στα σημεία που ήτανε μαζεμένες και εκεί και μείνανε...δεν κουνηθήκαν ούτε εκατοστό...τις βρήκα μαζεμένες σε κάτι tire-up με τα οποία τεντώνω τις σήτες προφύλαξης...μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι κάτω από τα ταψάκια είχε πολύ λεπτές γραμμές με αίμα και μόλις έβαλα το χέρι μου και τις έπιανα ανάμεσα στα δάχτυλά μου από το σημείο που τις ψέκαζα και τις πίεζα γέμιζαν αίμα και τα δάχτυλα μου....μην φανταστείς αιμορραγία αλλά αρκετή ποσότητα...

----------


## nasososan

Αν προκαλεί παράλυση και θάνατο από ακινησία,δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν αιμορραγία.....

----------


## xXx

ναι αλλά αν τις πιέσεις με το χέρι σου θα βγει το αίμα που έχουν μέσα τους και που προέρχεται από τα πουλιά...λέγοντας ''μη φανταστείς αιμορραγία'' εννοώ πως η ποσότητα του αίματος που έμενα στο χέρι μου ήτανε σχετικά μικρή αλλά ικανή για να καταλάβεις ότι είναι αίμα

----------


## nasososan

Άλλο το πάτησα τα ακάρεα και έβγαλαν αίμα, κι άλλο το είδα κόκκινες αιμορραγικές γραμμές κάτω απ'τα ταψάκια.....

----------


## xXx

δηλαδή πριν τις ψεκάσω και ψοφήσουν αυτές δεν περπατούσαν??τι θέλεις να πεις?

----------


## nasososan

Τα Dermanyssus όταν είναι ζωντανά και υγιή δεν αφήνουν κόκκινες γραμμές πουθενά,αυτό που κατάλαβα,εγώ, είναι ότι τα ψέκασες και ψοφήσαν και άφησαν τις κόκκινες γραμμές...Θέμα β) το πρωί να τα δείς και μάλιστα μαζεμένα χλωμούτσικο, αφού φωλιάζουν και κρύβονται σε στοές που φτιάχνουν σε ξύλα....Μόνο οι κοριοί φτιάχνουν μπαλίτσες επιφανειακά,που φαίνονται κι όλας με το μάτι....

----------


## xXx

όχι αυτό που είπα και δεν κατάλαβες είναι ότι κάτω από τα ταψάκια βρήκα λεπτές κόκκινες γραμμές αίματος...επίσης οι κοριοί σαν μέγεθος είναι μεγαλύτεροι σε σχέση με το Dermanyssus...δεν κρύβονται απαραίτητα σε ξύλο...εξαρτάται το που θα έχεις τα πουλιά...εμένα στη βεράντα που είχα το εν λόγω κλουβί σου είπα τα βρήκα στα tire-up...ακόμη και μέσα σε μία χαρτοπετσέτα θα μπορέσεις να τα βρεις να έχουνε φωλιάσει τη μέρα...είναι το κλασσικό που κάνει κάποιος εκτροφέας βάζοντας μία χαρτοπετσέτα ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα ενός κλουβιού για να δει την άλλη μέρα το πρωί αν έχει ψείρες αφού θα έχουνε τρυπώσει πολλές από αυτές μέσα στη χαρτοπετσέτα για να κρυφτούνε!

----------


## jk21

και μερικα ενδιαφεροντα απο ερευνα που εχει γινει  πανω στην  εξουδετερωση της κοκκινης ψειρας που συζητατε.εκει αναφερεται οτι με την χρηση των συνθετικων ακαρεοκτονων παρατηρειται στην πορεια ανθεκτικοτητα απο τα ακαρεα (ετσι τουλαχιστον καταλαβαινω μεταφραζοντας το) και προτεινεται η χρηση φυτικων σκευασματων εναλλακτικα.αναφερεται και η χρηση silica ( σκονη πυριτιου)  που ειναι και η βαση για το σκευασμα της oropharma σαν μια απο αυτες ,η οποια ομως εχει δραση μονο σε οριζοντιες επιφανειες και μονο αν τοποθετειται πανω σε επιφανειες με παραλληλη χρηση ηλεκτροστατικου φορτιου μπορει να μεινει εκει και ας μην ειναι οριζοντιες.κατι που νομιζω ειναι ενα μειον στην περιπτωση που συζηταμε γιατι δεν νομιζω οι ψειρες να ειναι μονο σε οριζοντιες επιφανειες.

http://www.ncl.ac.uk/afrd/assets/doc...Mdocument1.pdf
http://translate.google.gr/translate...%26prmd%3Divns

*The problem with synthetic acaricides*
In situations where control using acaricides does not result in a significant reduction
in mite numbers, there is the risk of the development of acaricide resistance (Chirico
and Tauson, 2002). Not only does this occur if sufficient mite numbers are not killed,
but also if there is persistent, long term use of the same chemical. Chauve (1998)
reported the suspicion of resistance to DDT and organophosphates, whilst other
researchers have suggested resistance to pyrethroids (Höglund et al., 1995).
Resistance is of concern as there is a lack of new acaricides coming onto the market
(Beugnet et al., 1997), and there are recommendations to avoid resistance
developing by employing a strategy of chemical rotation as soon as resistance is
suspected. Three possible groups are suggested for use in rotation,
organophosphates/carbamates, pyrethroids and endectocides. By practicing rotation,
the development of resistant genes (those which allow mites to remain unaffected by
chemical treatment) within a mite population are limited and susceptibility genes
(those which permit acaricide penetration) are promoted (Beugnet et al., 1997). In a
survey of commercial egg producers in Northern England, accounting for over 1.03
million hens, Guy et al. (2004) found that the primary method of red mite control was
acaricide spraying, although some producers reported concern over resistance to
these chemicals.
Possible alternatives
In the face of growing concerns about the use of chemical control, a number of
alternative strategies for the control of poultry red mite have been considered. These
include the use of sorptive dusts, chemicals with a very fine particle size (3-9 m)
which are effectively free flowing powders with the capacity to be highly absorptive.
They are inert chemicals which are harmless to animals and do not decompose.
Therefore, arthropods are unlikely to develop physiological resistance against them.
*The method by which sorptive dust kills arthropods is by the absorption of a
waterproof layer of lipid from the epicuticle (the arthropods ‘skin’ surface) resulting in
death by dehydration (Kirkwood, 1974). Silica is one such dust which has been seen
to considerably reduce mite populations in field trials (Chauve, 1998). However,
problems are faced with application as silica will only lie on horizontal surfaces
unless applied using an electrostatic charge.* Indeed, many of these alternative forms
of control have limitations, either because they too involve chemical compounds
which may impact upon the environment and be equally deleterious to the
environment as acaricides, or because they will not be taken up by the industry
because they are impractical in a commercial setting.
The use of plant-derived products as acaricides or mite repellents may offer an
environmentally sound and effective means of managing poultry red mite in poultry
housing systems. The results of work done elsewhere with plant-derived products for
pest management seem encouraging.

στις εναλλακτικες λυσεις γινανε ερευνες με αιθερια ελαια διαφορων φυτων με θετικα αποτελεσματα σε συγκεκριμενες συγκεντρωσεις που αναφερει εκει .μεσα σε αυτα αναφερεται και το αζαδριχτινελαιο (neem oil ) με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα που εφταναν σε θνησιμοτητα 92% των ακαρεων με χρηση παγιδων εμποτισμενων  με 20% neem oil σε νερο 


*Neem oil has also been tested against the poultry red mite, where a 92% reduction in
mite numbers was observed in poultry houses fitted with traps containing 20% oil in
water, as compared to in those houses that contained traps with water alone (Lundh
et al., 2005).

*τετοιες παγιδες  (που γινονται με χαρτονι συσκευασιας ) μπορουμε να δουμε  ,καθως και καποια παρομοια αναφορα επισης  εχουμε εδω

http://www.asg.wur.nl/NR/rdonlyres/C...JanChirico.pdf

----------

